# بيض السمك



## aldurrseafood (2 أكتوبر 2012)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


السلام عليكم نرغب في أن نكون وكيل مشتريات بالعمولة لفرد أو مؤسسة تستورد بيض السمك المجمد وللعلم ان موسمه عدنا يبدأقريبا ان شاء الله وتواصل عبر الايميل التالي 
[email protected]
شكرا


----------

